# Hose zum Schutz vor Auskühlung der Nieren



## bh46 (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

wie der Titel schon sagt, habe ich Probleme mit meinen Nieren, die beim Biken grundsätzlich Zugluft abbekommen und anschließend 2-3 Tage Schmerzen bereiten. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich bis jetzt immer mit einer langen Laufhose zum Biken gegangen bin, was sicherlich nicht optimal ist. Bevor ich mir nun eine Hose kaufe, wollte ich einmal in die Runde fragen, ob ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Empfehlungen geben könntee. Ich habe mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir eine Hose mit Trägern zu kaufen, da hier die Nierengegend mit von der Hose abgedeckt wird. Ich habe allerdings hier im Forum schon gelesen, dass diese Hosen, die hauptsächlich bei Rennradfahrern gebräuchlich sind, für Moutainbiker eher ungeeignet sind. Was mein ihr dazu ?

Viele Grüße


----------



## damage0099 (13. Februar 2014)

Trägerhosen kann ich für drunter in der Jahreszeit sehr empfehlen.
Damit komme ich sehr gut durch den Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat (13. Februar 2014)

bh46 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir eine Hose mit Trägern zu kaufen, da hier die Nierengegend mit von der Hose abgedeckt wird. Ich habe allerdings hier im Forum schon gelesen, dass diese Hosen, die hauptsächlich bei Rennradfahrern gebräuchlich sind, für Moutainbiker eher ungeeignet sind. Was mein ihr dazu ?


Trägerhosen taugen auf dem Bike sehr gut für'n Winter, wie mein Vorredner schon erwähnte. Ich sehe keinen Grund, weshalb die für Biken nicht taugen sollten. Das Rennradzeugs scheint mir oftmals sogar funktionieller und sinnvoller als viele Bikeklamotten, die mehr Wert auf Style denn auf sinnvolle Funktionalität legen. Z.B. taugen Sitzpolster oft nicht viel, während diese bei Rennradhosen idR gut sind. Ich hab eine rel. dicke und warme Rennrad-Trägerhose als übliche Unterschicht im Winter auf dem Bike. Da rutscht nichts hoch und der Nierenbereich hat warm und ist vor Zugluft geschützt. Darüber Enduro-Shorts, als zusätzlicher Schutz und - zugegeben - wegen der Optik.

Gruss pat


----------



## damage0099 (13. Februar 2014)

Dito!


----------



## bh46 (13. Februar 2014)

Super ! Vielen Dank euch ! Ich werde mich nach einer entsprechenden Hose umsehen.


----------



## dorfmann (13. Februar 2014)

Also da würde ich mir einfach einen dünnen Neoprennierengurt zulegen, wie man ihn zum Motorradfahren benutzt:
https://www.google.de/search?q=nierengurt neopren&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a&gfe_rd=ctrl&ei=JZ78UozpMI2qtQaaxIFA&gws_rd=cr#q=nierengurt neopren&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&tbm=shop

Die Dinger sind leicht und ziemlich dünn, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß die beim biken besonders stören.
Gibts in jedem Motorradladen.


----------



## Baxter75 (13. Februar 2014)

mache es auch so wie pat .. wenn es dir dann immer noch nich reicht ,könntest es ja mal mit nem Nierengurt probieren


----------



## branderstier (13. Februar 2014)

Hatte früher auch oft die gleichen Probleme wie du, immer Schmerzen in der Nierengegend bei Kälte.
Habe dann auch in einem Motorradladen einen dünnen Nierengurt geholt. Das war sehr gut und die Probleme waren weg.

Grüße Peter


----------



## RetroRider (13. Februar 2014)

Thermo-Trägerhose drunter ziehen ist wirklich die beste Lösung. Ich hab eine von Rose ohne Sitzpolster. Mit Sitzpolster müsste man die Hose nach jeder Fahrt waschen. Stattdessen habe ich einfach einen Stapel Sitzpolster-Unterhosen.
Speziell für die Nieren gibt's aber auch noch was: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/loeffler-nierengurt-fleece/aid:96281 (Achtung, nicht zu groß nehmen. M entspricht XL bei Hosen.)
Man kann natürlich auch Beides kombinieren.


----------



## dabi (14. Februar 2014)

Santini Winter Breeze.Gibts bei bike o bello.Seit dem habe ich keine Bauchschmerzen vorKälte,und sie schließt super weit oben.


----------



## Mx343 (14. Februar 2014)

Mhh also ich persönlich hab in meiner IXS DH-Hose aktuell wärmer als in der Lycrapelle von Decathlon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (14. Februar 2014)

Trägerhose ftw! 
Aber tu Dir einen Gefallen und nimm eine, die zumindest Windschutz bietet. Ich hätte mal welche von Speci und Vaude bestellt, waren spezielle Winterhosen. Aber da pfiff der Wind einfach durch, große Klasse bei 0-5 Grad! Gleich zurück geschickt. 
Ich kann die Pearl Izumi und die Vaude Elite Storm empfehlen, die Vaude ist fast bis zur Brust noch gepolstert und winddicht. Die PI ist dafür fast komplett wasserdicht und natürlich auch winddicht, hat aber in der Bauchgegend nur ein Netzgewebe.


----------



## lorenz4510 (14. Februar 2014)

bh46 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir eine Hose mit Trägern zu kaufen, da hier die Nierengegend mit von der Hose abgedeckt wird.


 
ich benutze das ganze jahr durch windbreaker damit ist die nierengegend natürlich auch immer automatisch mitgeschützt , trägerhosen somit unnötig.
 nur so ein gedanke.


----------



## famagoer (15. Februar 2014)

Hab mir für diesen Winter die *Inferno Bib Tight* von Mavic gegönnt in Kombination mit der Echapée-Jacke und dem Echapée-Langarm-Trikot: Ich bin noch nie was besseres gefahren. Die Bib geht wirklich gut den Rücken rauf, sitzt perfekt und wärmt gut. Trikot wärmt die Arme, ist innen aufgeraut. Und die Jacke ist tlw. winddicht, hat aber an den Unteramen Reißverschlüsse, die man rein zum Lüften aufmachen kann.

Also in Deinem konkreten Fall: Die Hose ist sehr zu empfehlen, wärmt die Niere super und ist kaum schweißig nass nach längeren Anstiegen (>500hm am Stück).


----------



## Timo S. (16. Februar 2014)

Hi, ich fahr auch viel RR und kann dir sagen dass eine Trägerhose nicht hilft die Nieren warm zu halten. Ich nehm, wie von vielen auch schon empfohlen, bei großer Kälte auch einen Nierengurt. Sehr gut ist der von Gore, den hab ich seid bestimmt 10 Jahren und der taugt noch immer.
Bei der Unterwäsche trag ich Craft, aber mein bestes Teil ist ein altes Löffler Transtex Shirt. Transtex ist in meinen Augen überragend um den Schweiß vom Körper abzuleiten und die Haut trocken zu halten, da kommt keiner der anderen mit.


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. Februar 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Hi, ich fahr auch viel RR und kann dir sagen dass eine Trägerhose nicht hilft die Nieren warm zu halten.


 
das kannste so auch ned pauschal sagen.

wenn die hose so gebaut ist das sie hinten stark den rücken abgedeckt und dazu noch abgedichtet ist im rückenteil"windstopper oder änliches" dann ist schon ein gewisser schutz da.
nur die eine seite die behauptet pauschal, lange hosen schützen liegt falsch, genauso wie so hosen schützen nicht.

das müsste dann allerdings ein sehr spezielles Modell sein.

die nieren liegen nun mal im rücken und der wird üblicherweise von ner jacke abgedeckt/geschützt, somit das tricksen mit nierengurt oder gar den versuchen was mit ner hose hinzubekommen bishen irritierend.

nach dem moto:
warum einfach wenn mans auch kompliziert machen kann.


----------



## Timo S. (16. Februar 2014)

Klar wird das von ner Jacke abgedeckt, aber ein auskühlen kann man nur durch den Nierengurt eindämmen, die Jacke drüber schützt nur vor dem Fahrtwind, aber wenn es richtig kalt ist kühlt der Körper extrem aus, dann ist so ein Nierengurt sehr angenehm.
Kompliziert deshalb, weil du keine Hose finden wirst die diese Stellen speziell mit dickem Thermo Material unterstützt im Sinne von wärmt, im Gegenteil, die Hersteller sparen dort dickes Material um den Schweißtransport zu fördern und ein überhitzen unter der Jacke zu verhindern. Was in der Regel auch Sinn macht. Nierengurt trag ich ab -10Grad vorher hab ich aber schon mit Füßen und kalten Pobacken zu kämpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (16. Februar 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> ... die Jacke drüber schützt nur vor dem Fahrtwind, aber wenn es richtig kalt ist kühlt der Körper extrem aus..


 
unter ner jacke trägt man üblicherweise auch was"im sommer ein Shirt, im winter nen pulli" und damit ist das auskühlen eigentlich schon kein Thema mehr.

nierengurt ist mehr was für leute die 150 Sachen mit ner Maschine auf der Autobahn rumheizen und nur ein t-shirt anhaben im sommer, dann zieht man sowas wirklich drunter.

am rad ist ein nierengurt...............


----------



## Hofbiker (16. Februar 2014)

Ich trage auch ein Trägerhose im Winter und bereue diese Investion bis heute  nicht. Nie mir eine kalten A...h und Rücken.
Ich trageviele Bekleidungsteile vom Wintersport (Skitourensport und Skifahren) und nütze zum Biken diese auch in der Übergangszeiten.

*TIPP:* Gute Teile findest du auch in der Langlaufsportabteilung, Windstopperjacken mit sehr langen Rückenteile.


----------



## Baxter75 (16. Februar 2014)

was du schon


lorenz4510 schrieb:


> unter ner jacke trägt man üblicherweise auch was"im sommer ein Shirt, im winter nen pulli" und damit ist das auskühlen eigentlich schon kein Thema mehr.
> 
> nierengurt ist mehr was für leute die 150 Sachen mit ner Maschine auf der Autobahn rumheizen und nur ein t-shirt anhaben im sommer, dann zieht man sowas wirklich drunter.
> 
> am rad ist ein nierengurt...............




das is großer quatsch mit den 150 Sachen ..wenn einer sehr anfällig is ,gibts nix besseres als nen Nierengurt auch bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten .... 

Auch selbst ,wenn ne Jacke drüber is ,zieht die kälte doch den Rücken hoch ,grad wenn man schwitzt und die Feuchtigkeit ,sich langsam den Rücken hoch zieht


----------



## dorfmann (16. Februar 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> unter ner jacke trägt man üblicherweise auch was"im sommer ein Shirt, im winter nen pulli" und damit ist das auskühlen eigentlich schon kein Thema mehr.
> 
> nierengurt ist mehr was für leute die 150 Sachen mit ner Maschine auf der Autobahn rumheizen und nur ein t-shirt anhaben im sommer, dann zieht man sowas wirklich drunter.
> 
> am rad ist ein nierengurt...............



Sorry, aber das ist totaler Blödsinn.


----------



## Timo S. (16. Februar 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> unter ner jacke trägt man üblicherweise auch was"im sommer ein Shirt, im winter nen pulli" und damit ist das auskühlen eigentlich schon kein Thema mehr.
> 
> nierengurt ist mehr was für leute die 150 Sachen mit ner Maschine auf der Autobahn rumheizen und nur ein t-shirt anhaben im sommer, dann zieht man sowas wirklich drunter.
> 
> am rad ist ein nierengurt...............


Du hast leider keinen Schimmer von dem was du schreibst, darum macht eine Antwort darauf keinen Sinn...


----------



## Thebike69 (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo, fahre das ganze Jahr durch. Im Winter Lauffunktionsunterhemd, kurze Trägerradhose mit innenfleece drüber. Dickes Lauffunktionsshirt und lange Trägerhose drüber. Zum Schluß ne Rückenlange Jacke fertig!!!


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. Februar 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist totaler Blödsinn.


 
aso, und was hat neuerdings ein nierengurt der für Motorräder gedacht ist aus besagtem grund neuerdings was mit dem rad zu tun??????



dorfmann schrieb:


> Also da würde ich mir einfach einen dünnen Neoprennierengurt zulegen, wie man ihn zum* Motorradfahren* benutzt:
> ......
> Gibts in jedem *Motorradladen*.


 
hmmmm......



dorfmann schrieb:


> .... ich *kann mir nicht vorstellen*, daß die beim biken besonders stören.
> Gibts in jedem Motorradladen.


 
kann mir nicht vorstellen,...
also verwendet wird's anscheinend ned, das sagt schon einiges.
aber so was unnötiges jemandem fürs rad einreden.....

wenn man sich sinvoll kleidet sind solche exoten gänzlich unnötig.



Timo S. schrieb:


> Du hast leider keinen Schimmer von dem was du schreibst, darum macht eine Antwort darauf keinen Sinn...


 
aber vor allem du, du nutzt nen nierengurt"wassser+luftdichter gummi" um den Oberkörper gewickelt am rad!!!!
99,9999% aller radfahrer der welt tuns nicht und würden nicht mal auf so nen Gedanken kommen, weil sie bestens geschützt und gekleidet sind.

aus dieser einfachen tatsache kann man ableiten wer wovon nen schimmer hat.


----------



## dorfmann (16. Februar 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> aso, und was hat neuerdings ein nierengurt der für Motorräder gedacht ist aus besagtem grund neuerdings was mit dem rad zu tun??????



Dann nimm halt den:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/loeffler-nierengurt-fleece/aid:96281

Kostet das Doppelte und ist besonders cool, weil *Fahrrad*spezialausrüstung.


----------



## Baxter75 (16. Februar 2014)

@*lorenz4510*

du scheinst ja echt nen plan zu haben wie Nierengurte aufgebaut sind bzw aus welchem Material sie sind ..es gibt ein paar Modelle ( Held/Rukka/Vanucci )  die man auch auffem Rad verwenden kann ..nur so viel dazu


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. Februar 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Dann nimm halt den:
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/loeffler-nierengurt-fleece/aid:96281
> Kostet das Doppelte und ist besonders cool, weil *Fahrrad*spezialausrüstung.


 
jo genau,
man nimmt ne *fleece*weste "wo der wind und kälte schön durchpfeifen" schneidet diese halb durch und verkauft das dann als Fleece nierengurt.....
aso der themenersteller sucht was winddichtes soweit ichs im kopf hab......




Baxter75 schrieb:


> du scheinst ja echt nen plan zu haben wie Nierengurte aufgebaut sind ....


 
ich hab doch weiter oben schon geschrieben wozu ein nierengurt gedacht ist und auch jeder Motorradfahrer den ich kenne verwendet einen.

mag auch sein das einer von 5000 radfahren nicht im stande ist sich mal kurz Gedanken zu machen wie man sich sinvoll kleidet und aus "Überforderung/unbeholfenheit" sowas aus nem motorradladen nimmt.

hat schon seinen grund warum assos,mavic,PI,....und andere reine radzubehörhersteller wind/luftdichte saunas nicht verkaufen an Radfahrer.

bei körperlicher starker Betätigung, sich nen dichten-gummigurt um den bauch zu schnallen um innerhalb kürzester zeit gänzlich durchnässt zu sein......wirklich dein ernst?
resüme, das zeug ist fürs rad 100% unsin.



Baxter75 schrieb:


> es gibt ein paar Modelle ( Held/Rukka/Vanucci )  die man auch auffem Rad verwenden kann ..nur so viel dazu


 
ok sie sind dolle,
sag mir welchen du genau hast mit dem du nicht patschnass nach ner stunde bist?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (17. Februar 2014)

Leute, jetzt mal ehrlich: Man muss kein Mediziner sein, um zu verstehen, dass Feuchtigkeit am Körper bei Kälte oder Wind nicht gut sein kann. Probiert man nun verschiedene Lagen Trikot/Jacke/Unterhemd/was-auch-immer aus und resümiert: Nein, die Nierengegend ist trotzdem kalt und verkühlt sich, dann braucht man entweder (1) besser die Feuchtigkeit transportierende Wäsche und/oder (2) tatsächlich eine Schicht, die die Nierengegend besser wärmt.

Entscheidet man sich nun für einen Nierengurt - sch...egal, ob der jetzt aus dem Fahrrad- oder Motorradshop kommt, oder nicht, muss einfach *jeder für sich selbst ausprobieren*. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 


Warum hier jetzt einige ihre absolute Meinung anderen aufobtruieren müssen, check ich nicht. Wir könnten hier aber gerne noch andere fröhliche Themen aufnehmen wie "BMW oder Audi?", "ios oder Android?", "Akku oder Batterie?" und nicht zu vergessen: Der Dauerbrenner "Lupine oder China-Kopie?".


----------



## Baitman (17. Februar 2014)

Es gibt tatsächlich Menschen die extrem empfindliche Nieren haben. Ein Freund arbeitet auf dem Bau. Teilweise schwere körperliche Anstrengungen. Er trägt das halbe Jahr nen Nierengurt aus dem Motorradbereich und ist glücklich.


----------



## Timo S. (17. Februar 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> aber vor allem du, du nutzt nen nierengurt"wassser+luftdichter gummi" um den Oberkörper gewickelt am rad!!!!
> 99,9999% aller radfahrer der welt tuns nicht und würden nicht mal auf so nen Gedanken kommen, weil sie bestens geschützt und gekleidet sind.
> 
> aus dieser einfachen tatsache kann man ableiten wer wovon nen schimmer hat.


Hör mal zu du ahnungsloser Klugscheißer, viele Radfahrer die nicht nur im Sommer oder Herbst fahren nutzen bei langen Einheiten wenns richtig kalt ist nen Nierengurt, der werder aus Gummi noch Wasser oder gar Luftdicht ist.
Also hör auf hier zu spammen und troll dich...


----------



## Rolf1962 (18. Februar 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Also da würde ich mir einfach einen dünnen Neoprennierengurt zulegen, wie man ihn zum Motorradfahren benutzt:
> https://www.google.de/search?q=nierengurt neopren&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a&gfe_rd=ctrl&ei=JZ78UozpMI2qtQaaxIFA&gws_rd=cr#q=nierengurt neopren&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&tbm=shop
> 
> Die Dinger sind leicht und ziemlich dünn, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß die beim biken besonders stören.
> Gibts in jedem Motorradladen.



taugt leider gar nicht!. nur schwitzig. und wenn sie nicht dauernd verrutschen sollen müsstest du die richtig eng schnallen, dann willst du aber nicht mehr biken.
ich nutz die dinger auf dem Motorrad und da gehören sie auch hin. denn wenn du selbst im Sommer über 200 Sachen auf der Straße unterwegs bist, kühlen die Nieren auch unter Leder oder Gore-Tex aus. Zudem sind diese Neopren Gurte auch zur horizontalen Stabilität da.
Wenn ich meine Mopedklamotten ablege, ist das Shirt egal ob BW oder Synthetik total verschwitzt, ganz egal ob Sommer oder Winter. Einziger Vorteil bei Regen ist, dass der Übergang zwischen Hose und Jacke trocken bleibt.


----------



## Baxter75 (18. Februar 2014)

Rolf1962 schrieb:


> taugt leider gar nicht!. nur schwitzig. und wenn sie nicht dauernd verrutschen sollen müsstest du die richtig eng schnallen, dann willst du aber nicht mehr biken.
> ich nutz die dinger auf dem Motorrad und *da gehören sie auch hin*. denn wenn du selbst im Sommer über 200 Sachen auf der Straße unterwegs bist, kühlen die Nieren auch unter Leder oder Gore-Tex aus. Zudem sind diese Neopren Gurte auch zur horizontalen Stabilität da.
> Wenn ich meine Mopedklamotten ablege, ist das Shirt egal ob BW oder Synthetik total verschwitzt, ganz egal ob Sommer oder Winter. Einziger Vorteil bei Regen ist, dass der Übergang zwischen Hose und Jacke trocken bleibt.



das is großer quatsch


----------



## Rolf1962 (18. Februar 2014)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> das is großer quatsch


was ist großer Quatsch? Dass du nicht Motorrad fährst?


----------



## Boshard (18. Februar 2014)

Wie wärs damit das Unterhemd/T-Shirt einfach in die Boxershorts zustecken


----------



## Baxter75 (18. Februar 2014)

Rolf1962 schrieb:


> was ist großer Quatsch? Dass du nicht Motorrad fährst?



das nach deiner Meinung nach Nierengurte nur da hin gehören ..nur so viel dazu ,ich bin Moped gefahren


----------



## famagoer (18. Februar 2014)

Wow, Gratulation! Ihr seid alle irgendwas gefahren und habt deswegen die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen.

Zur Wiederholung für alle: Foren sind da zum Informationsaustausch - es gibt teilweise im Leben tatsächlich mehr als nur eine Wahrheit! Also tun wir bitte wenigstens so, als würden wir uns gegenseitig ansatzweise respektieren.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (18. Februar 2014)

famagoer schrieb:


> Wow, Gratulation! Ihr seid alle irgendwas gefahren und habt deswegen die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen.


 
du musst halt doch unterscheiden, denn sobald es in Richtung unsin geht.....

ja sicher ist verständlich,
wenn man überfordert ist mit "sich sinvoll kleiden", kann man durchaus nen niergurt zweckentfremden.....
gleichermassen wenn mans nicht gebacken bekommt nen radhelm richtig zu verwenden, stattdessen nen Kochtopf nutzen kann.

nur ab wo wird's dann absurd und die schmerzgrenze  des hausverstandes überschritten? 

zumindest ist deine schmerzgrenze beim nierengurt noch nicht erreicht, sondern vermutlich beim Kochtopf.
bei manch anderen schon beim nierengurt.

das solltest auch respektieren.


----------



## Jocki (19. Februar 2014)

Tja ich muss gestehen, ich nutze bei großer Kälte oder wenn es sehr feucht/kalt ist auch einen nierengurt. Wenn ich mich so kleide, das in so einer Situation die nierengegend ausreichend geschützt ist, ist es mir am restlichen Oberkörper viel zu warm. Eine entsprechend hoch geschnittene Hose, oder eng und lang genug geschnittene Jacke wäre auch eine Lösung, aber die habe ich nach nicht gefunden.


----------



## Timo S. (19. Februar 2014)

Ist müßig zu diskutieren, wer nen kalten Rücken aufm Rad hat oder kalte Nieren, sollte meiner Meinung nach mal einen Gurt verwenden (Gore), sich über den gewonnen Luxus freuen und länger trainieren.


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Februar 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Ist müßig zu diskutieren, wer nen kalten Rücken aufm Rad hat oder kalte Nieren, sollte meiner Meinung nach mal einen Gurt verwenden (Gore), sich über den gewonnen Luxus freuen und länger trainieren.



sehe ich genau so ..aber andere scheinen bzw wollen es nich kapieren


----------



## lorenz4510 (19. Februar 2014)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> sehe ich genau so ..aber andere scheinen bzw wollen es nich kapieren


 
hat nix mit wollen zu tun.

wenn ich mir so nen gurt umschnalle, werd ich drunter innerhalb von Minuten klatschnass.
und das ist für manch einen"nicht jeden" enorm unangenehm.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (20. Februar 2014)

Hi,

ich habe mir letztes Jahr zum "Winteranfang" eine neue Hose von Vaude geholt und die hat keine Träger und kein Rückenteil. Ist wie eine Jeans.
Als wir dann ein Paar kalte Tage hatten, habe ich auch gemerkt, dass die Nieren kalt werden.
Ich habe mir dann einen Nierengurt geholt und das funktioniert ganz gut - ohne in dem Bereich nass zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (20. Februar 2014)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dann einen Nierengurt geholt und das funktioniert ganz gut - ohne in dem Bereich nass zu werden.


 
stimmt.
speziel diese teil ist ja auch nur ein stück Fleece, nicht mehr oder weniger.
im winter verwende ich gelegentlich ne Fleece weste, ist im grunde das gleiche.

Fleece ist allerdings offen gewebt wie ein Scheunentor, das pfeift der wind durch ende nie.

der themenersteller sucht:



bh46 schrieb:


> wie der Titel schon sagt, habe ich Probleme mit meinen Nieren, die *beim Biken grundsätzlich Zugluft abbekommen* und anschließend 2-3 Tage Schmerzen bereiten.


 
was "luftdichtes", somit würden wenn man davon ausgeht nur normale nierengurte"motorrad" in frage kommen.
die sind immer luft/wasserdicht und bestehen daher aus was absolut dichtem wie Neopren"gummi" oder windstopper"plastikfolie",......
daraus ergibt sich wiederrum das angesprochene....patschnass.


----------



## Timo S. (20. Februar 2014)

Lieber lorenz4510,
es gibt auch Gurte speziell fürs Rad (falls du es noch immer nicht mitbekommen hast) die sind klar aus Windstopper (also weder Luft noch Wasserdicht) aber das generell ist ja kein Problem, da die meisten ja auch mit solchen Jacken fahren können ohne nach Sekunden in einer Schweißlache zu stehen.
Aber auch der Nierenwärmer aus Merino oder ähnlichem, in Verbindung mit eine Windstopperjacke und einer Latzhose kann Betroffenen schon helfen den Nierenbereich zu wärmen.
Du scheinst speziell mit dem Problem des sekundenschnellen Einnässens behaftet zu sein, darum ist ein solches Material bei dem die plötzlich entstehende Nässe nicht sofort abfließen kann für dich sicherlich ungeeignet.


----------



## RetroRider (20. Februar 2014)

bh46 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie der Titel schon sagt, habe ich Probleme mit meinen Nieren, die beim Biken *grundsätzlich Zugluft abbekommen* und anschließend 2-3 Tage Schmerzen bereiten. [...]


Sicherheitshalber weise ich mal darauf hin, daß man im Winter mehr Kleidung trägt als im Sommer. Bei mir bedeutet das bei unter 10°C eine Softshell anstelle einer Windjacke und bei unter 0°C eine Isolationsjacke. Bei Wind verschieben sich die Temperaturgrenzen nach oben.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (20. Februar 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> stimmt.
> speziel diese teil ist ja auch nur ein stück Fleece, nicht mehr oder weniger.
> im winter verwende ich gelegentlich ne Fleece weste, ist im grunde das gleiche.
> 
> ...



stimmt!
deshalb trage ich den Nierengurt auch unter meiner Windstopper-Softshell-Jacke und alles ist gut


----------



## on any sunday (20. Februar 2014)

Übrigens, die Hauptaufgabe eines Motorrad Nierengurtes ist die Stützfunktion. Im Normalfall hat man beim Mopedfahren genug Klamotten an, das einen "hintenrum" nicht kalt wird. Außerdem sind die Nieren selber so gut verpackt, wenn die kalt werden bist du insgesamt schon kalt.


----------



## lorenz4510 (20. Februar 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Im Normalfall hat man beim Mopedfahren genug Klamotten an, das einen "hintenrum" nicht kalt wird.


 
nöpe, ein bekannter von mir fährt öfters mal im sommer just for fun nur mit nem stinknormalen t-shirt rum.
was ohne den gurt passieren würde kannst dir vorstellen.

nicht jeder der ne maschine nutz besitzt automatisch nen volllederkombi und nutzt ihn ständig.



on any sunday schrieb:


> Übrigens, die Hauptaufgabe eines Motorrad Nierengurtes ist die Stützfunktion..


stützende Funktion zusätzlich, ok.

hat schon seinen grund warum "motorrad"nierengurte immer aus absolut luftdichtem material hergestellt werden, wenns nur um ne stützfunktion gehen würde könnte man weit sinvollere Stoffe verwenden als die unsinigen plastiktüten.


----------



## lowcostbiker (21. Februar 2014)

Habe einen von Löffler seit Jahren, wird auch bei leichten Plusgrade wie aktuell jetzt getragen, stört nicht und vollgeschwitzt habe ich den auch noch nie. Dann noch einen von HELD aus dem Motorradshop der ist ziemlich breit.


----------



## Rolf1962 (21. Februar 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> nöpe, ein bekannter von mir fährt öfters mal im sommer just for fun nur mit nem stinknormalen t-shirt rum.
> was ohne den gurt passieren würde kannst dir vorstellen.
> 
> nicht jeder der ne maschine nutz besitzt automatisch nen volllederkombi und nutzt ihn ständig.
> ...


wer nur mit T-Shirt Moped fährt gehört zur Hirnlosen Fraktion. Bei nem Sturz selbst im Stadtverkehr kostest er die Allgemeinheit ein Vermögen an Krankenhauskosten, mit Schutzkleidung passiert meist gar nichts ohne Fremdkontakt. 

Da ist der Nierengurt schon egal, auch die anderen Körperteile kühlen ordentlich aus, spürt mal halt erst im Alter sofern man dieses erreicht ohne Schutzkleidung.

Nierengurte gibt es übrigens auch mit Gore-Tex oder anderen luftigen Materialien. Die Gummidinger kosten halt ab 5 Euro, die besseren Gurte ab 30 bis 100 Euro.

Wer übrigens in der Nierengegend friert oder diese beim Biken schützen will, sollte statt der Motorradnierengurte eher mal Richtung Nierenwärmer aus Angora denken, die hatte meine Mutter in jungen Jahren beim Bergsteigen oder klettern bereits an. Da schwitzt man nicht so und die Nieren sind schön temperiert, auch im Sommer.


----------



## lorenz4510 (21. Februar 2014)

Rolf1962 schrieb:


> Nierengurte gibt es übrigens auch mit Gore-Tex oder anderen luftigen Materialien. Die Gummidinger kosten halt ab 5 Euro, die besseren Gurte ab 30 bis 100 Euro.


an gore tex ist rein garnix luftig, laut gore tex selber ist es winddicht und quasi luftdicht.
 ist die gleiche Plastikfolie welche auch als windstopper vermarktet wird.


----------



## Timo S. (21. Februar 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> an gore tex ist rein garnix luftig, laut gore tex selber ist es winddicht und quasi luftdicht.
> ist die gleiche Plastikfolie welche auch als windstopper vermarktet wird.


Glückwunsch Lorenz du hast es auf meine Ignore Liste geschafft, als erster, aber das was du von dir gibst ist nicht zu ertragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (21. Februar 2014)

soll mich das jucken?
http://www.gore.com/de_de/products/fabrics/goretex/goretex_clothing.html


> GORE-TEX® Bekleidung ist *dauerhaft wasserdicht, winddicht*....


 
wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil sag ich dazu.


----------



## RetroRider (21. Februar 2014)

Rolf1962 schrieb:


> wer nur mit T-Shirt Moped fährt gehört zur Hirnlosen Fraktion. Bei nem Sturz selbst im Stadtverkehr kostest er die Allgemeinheit ein Vermögen an Krankenhauskosten, [...]


Also wenn gerade Keiner behandelt werden muss, werden die Ärzte und Schwestern ohne Bezahlung nach Hause geschickt und das Licht ausgemacht?
Diese ganzen auf Neidreflexe abstellenden Falschbehauptungen oder zumindest hoffnungslosen Übertreibungen dienen i.A. der Durchsetzung (auch ökonomisch) destruktiver und antisozialer Ideologien, deswegen reagiere ich da etwas allergisch.


----------



## Rolf1962 (24. Februar 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> soll mich das jucken?
> http://www.gore.com/de_de/products/fabrics/goretex/goretex_clothing.html
> 
> 
> wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil sag ich dazu.



durch weglassen wird manche auch nicht wahrer:

Absatzzitat:
GORE-TEX® Bekleidung ist dauerhaft wasserdicht, winddicht und *atmungsaktiv*, um Ihnen den ganzen Tag über ein trockenes, warmes und angenehmes Tragegefühl zu vermitteln.
Zitat Ende.

Ich hab diverse Gore Tex Klamotten oder Nachahmerproprodukte, für Motorrad, Bikeklamotten, Ausgehmantel. Allesamt äußerst bequem und nicht schwitzig, Regendicht und Sturmfest. Nur im Hochsommer werden z.B. Mopedklamotten zu Heiss und Schwitzig, aber erst jenseits der 25 Grad plus. Dafür sind diese Membranen aber auch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Rolf1962 (24. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Also wenn gerade Keiner behandelt werden muss, werden die Ärzte und Schwestern ohne Bezahlung nach Hause geschickt und das Licht ausgemacht?
> Diese ganzen auf Neidreflexe abstellenden Falschbehauptungen oder zumindest hoffnungslosen Übertreibungen dienen i.A. der Durchsetzung (auch ökonomisch) destruktiver und antisozialer Ideologien, deswegen reagiere ich da etwas allergisch.


Ich bin ganz bestimmt nicht Neidisch darauf entweder nur im T-Shirt Motorrad zu fahren oder aber auch nicht neidisch darauf im Krankenhaus zu landen deswegen.
Du hast vermutlich keinen Helm auf beim Biken, keine Handschuhe und wenn es ginge würdest du auch aus Überzeugung Nackig fahren! oder?

Zu den Falschbehauptungen oder Übertreibungen, ich weis die Erde ist in Wahrheit eine Scheibe. Und die 3000 Motorradtoten pro Jahr sind nur eine Lüge genauso wie die vielen Schwerverletzten. Die Spezialunfallkliniken sind in Wirklichkeit getarnte Schönheitskliniken.....


----------



## RetroRider (25. Februar 2014)

Um mal zu dem Punkt zurückzukommen den ich gemeint habe: Die von dir gewählte Sichtweise ist sowieso veraltet. In dem Bereich ist der Umbau Deutschlands schon so fortgeschritten, daß zusätzliche Patienten jetzt keine bösen Kosten mehr verursachen, sondern gute Renditen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (26. Februar 2014)

Rolf1962 schrieb:


> Und die 3000 Motorradtoten pro Jahr sind nur eine Lüge genauso wie die vielen Schwerverletzten.


 
logisch und genau die 3000 im jahr waren alles leute die T-shirt und keinen helm hatten.

soweit ich weis kommen die meisten unfälle durch *leichtsinniger Fahrweise,Selbstüberschätzung oder einfach nur pecht zustande.*

das leute unfälle haben weil sie sich nicht deiner Vorstellung entsprechend kleiden ist mir neu.


----------



## Rolf1962 (26. Februar 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> logisch und genau die 3000 im jahr waren alles leute die T-shirt und keinen helm hatten.
> 
> soweit ich weis kommen die meisten unfälle durch *leichtsinniger Fahrweise,Selbstüberschätzung oder einfach nur pecht zustande.*
> 
> das leute unfälle haben weil sie sich nicht deiner Vorstellung entsprechend kleiden ist mir neu.


nö, aber es ist bekannt dass die Opferzahlen um ein vielfaches höher wären ohne Schutzkleidung. Übrigens auch beim Fahrrad!.

Die meisten tödlichen Motorradunfälle kommen durch Fremdeinwirkung zustande, sprich die PKW Fahrer passen einfach nicht auf. Haben lieber das Handy in der Hand oder träumen sonst irgendwie vor sich hin.

Die Motorradfahrer haben nicht ursächlich einen Unfall weil sie nicht entsprechend gekleidet sind, da habe ich nie geschrieben, sondern erleiden die Verletzungen durch mangelnde Schutzkleidung. Es ist aber müßig mit dir darüber zu diskutieren, da du eben deine Meinung hast und ich meine (die ich hoffentlich mit mehreren Teile).

Aber du bist ja bekannt dafür alles anzuzweifeln und in Frage zu stellen, was nicht in deine Weltanschauung passt. So auch, dass Gore Tex und Windstopper nur Plastikfolien sind und vieles mehr. Du willst wohl unbedingt bei allen hier auf der Ignorliste stehen, bei mir kommst du jetzt auch dahin?


----------



## lorenz4510 (26. Februar 2014)

Rolf1962 schrieb:


> Aber du bist ja bekannt dafür alles anzuzweifeln und in Frage zu stellen, was nicht in deine Weltanschauung passt.


 
hat nix mit Weltanschauung zu tun wenn im sommer bei 30° leute zum Badesee oder in der Stadt mit roller und Moped üblicherweise mit luftig wenig"t-shirt,..." unterwegs sind.
das man im falle eines unfalls mit nem 5kg schweren volllederkombi sich weniger stark verletzt ist logisch.
nur wer zwengt sich wenns draussen warm oder gar heis ist in sowas rein......
mag sein das in deiner Region Vollleder Montur das ganze jahr üblich ist.



Rolf1962 schrieb:


> So auch, dass Gore Tex und Windstopper nur Plastikfolien sind und vieles mehr.


 
gore Produkte sind laut eigener werbung microporöse Plastikfolien, das mal nebenbei.
"wenn dem nicht so ist dann bitte um link der es richtigstellt"

nur von diesem porös merkt man in der Praxis ~0 darum bleibt für viele Nutzer"auch mich" nur noch der begriff Plastikfolie über, der es nun mal treffender beschreibt.


----------



## bobons (26. Februar 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> nur wer zwengt sich wenns draussen warm oder gar heis ist in sowas rein......



Jeder mit ein wenig Verstand und einem Horizont, der weiter als bis zur Haustür reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (26. Februar 2014)

schön das die welt keinerlei verstand hat.


----------



## --- (1. März 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> stützende Funktion zusätzlich, ok.



Nö, da liegts du leider komplett falsch. Die Hauptfunktion eines Nierengurtes ist tatsächlich die Stützfunktion. Leider sind beide Nieren in unserem Körper sehr sehr beweglich befestigt. Bei starken Vibrationen (Motorrad) schlagen die Nieren an die Innenseite des Körpers. Sie pendeln hin- und her. Das geschieht zunächst übrigens vollkommen schmerzfrei. Und natürlich tragen die Nieren dadurch nach gewisser Zeit und Häufigkeit einen Schaden davon. Wenn also jemand meint ohne Gurt Motorradfahren zu müssen und danach eine Nierenentzündung hat dann kommt diese Entzündung nicht vom kalten Fahrtwind sondern eben davon weil er seine Nieren "geprügelt" hat.


----------



## syscoblah (2. März 2014)

Ja...nun, um wieder zum Ausgang zurückzukommen: Ja, ich kann ebenfalls einen Nierengurt empfehlen. Habe ebenfalls allerlei Bekleidung, von Trägerhöschen, Thermohosen, langen Softshells, bis hin zu Windbreakern, etc etc. ..aber wenn man auf einer längeren Tour unterwegs ist, einige Hügel erklimmt und wieder runter muss, geht nichts gegen einen Nierengurt. Zudem habe ich manchmal (im Winter) sogar wärmende Creme im Rückenbereich aufgetragen. Gibt ein angenehmes Gefühl.

Nebenbei: erstaunlich, wie eine reine Informationsanfrage dazu führt, dass fanatische Kreuzritter (offenbar ohne persönliche Erfahrung) ihre Glaubensüberzeugungen mit aller Macht verteidigen zu müssen glauben. Einfach mal etwas lockerer sein und die Erfahrungen anderer Mitmenschen hinnehmen. Also, man sieht sich..


----------

